# Gardening Chat Part 2



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home greenies....


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi evryone
Spring is here in the N.W and i've been outside all day
I was gutted to find all my gladioli bulbs from last year had gone mouldy 120 in total!
I've just sorted out my pots and hanging baskets with new compost and fertilizer and those squidgy gel crystals
and trimmed my old geraniums which survived last winter in the greenhouse. I've planted loads of seedlings as well so far only the marigolds are showing any signs of life.
Even dh has had a go and cut the lawn and trimmed the edges  
And finally my clematis have come back to life and i've killed my first snail  and declared war on the slugs  . I've cut an old plant pot in half so theres no bottom and put copper tape around it and then put it around my fox gloves and lupins - with a barrier of eco friendly slug pellets - i'll let you know if it works
Emma - i have a passion flower and no there's no sign of life yet 
anyway bye for now 
CaseyX


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Need your help greenies..
I saw a tree in London last week and another one like it today at a park.
I'm sure ive seen them as bushes, they're like trees with blossom, which has pink,white petals, that looks like they're growing upwards. Any ideas? Have got some garden books and cant find it.
They're a similar colour to some of the star gazer lillies, pink/white but unusual that petals are quite tight (look like lilles when opening) and grow upwards.
Any advice as to what this is?
Thanks
Ju


----------



## mrs cloudy (Feb 1, 2005)

Could they be magnolia?


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

sounds like magnolia to me - quite small with white or pinky white petals pointing upwards?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sicknote - I think it is magnolia too. I love them, but my garden is too small for one!

Thanks for the advice about my passionflower. Sounds like they are just late starters!

I have another question. Why have all the leaves fallen off my fig? It was in a small pot, but had outgrown it. I repotted it a few days ago and gave it a nitrogen feed. Today all the leaves had fallen off.

Emma, xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi greenies,

Sicknote - its probably a Magnolia soulangeana - they grow quite big eventually (also known as Magnolia lilliflora - so good description!). Have you seen Magnolia stellata? Its smaller with pure white flowers like little ripped hankies. If you're thinking of growing one you'll need acid soil or you could grow them in a big pot full of ericaceous compost.

Well took full advantage of the weekend weather and finished my front garden. It looks great - all grasses (miscanthus, stipa, and carex) with red hot pokers and helenium. Covered the soil with bark which sets the grasses off a treat. Keep having to go the window now to check its still there! Can't wait for late summer to see it in its full glory.

The allotments full of potatoes, onions and parsnips so I actually feel that I'm ahead of the game for once. Cant last!

Hope you had a good weekend too.

TTFN


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

HI all im not very green fingered in fact my back garden as no plants in this is not due to the fact i dont like them but i have a phobia of WORMS ergh but thought i would turn to you as my back garden is infested with red ants any ideas to get rid as ant powder aint working thank you

Kerry xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks girls wil look it up in net and see if i can get a piccy and see if thats it.


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi -we have 2 small magnolias in the garden -one is Leonard Messel not sure bout the other but are lovely shades of pink and fine for smallish gardens -

    sarah x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hmm have been looking on inet and cant seem to see what i want? Have seen pics of magnolias and they look the right colour but still not quite right. Will keep looking, if all else fails i am off for a test at my clinic next week, near where i saw the tree, i'll take a piccie and may have to post it for you all to inspect.
Might go to the garden centre and have a looky through some books.
Ju x

The tree is on Marylebone road, just along from regents park station across from regents park, by the statue. Is anyone from around there who may know where i mean. It's frustrating me now..


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Kerry  - I killed my red ants by pouring upteen kettles of boiling water on them! 

Cathy - your garden sounds lovely! I'm really keen on grasses too, especially Miscanthus and Sinensis. I can only have them in my front garden, where my dogs don't go, as dog pee seems to kill them almost instantly!

I've gone mad with broad beans at my allotment this year

Emma, xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for your reply emma may just try that someone mentioned that lemon will help any one know if this is right apparantly they cant stand the stuff

Kerry xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Good to get back to this message board, 

I completed my first paper on Soil Structure and Analysis for my Correspondence Course today and feel very pleased with myself.  First time I have written an essay since leaving college 10 years ago!  Makes a change to write about something useful!

Planted my peas, lettuces, carrots, tomatoes and tomatillos this weekend just gone, maybe a little late, but struggling with feeling poorly so have been waiting for a sunny day to meet up with a healthy feeling day!  Here's hoping everything will come up fine  

I'm sorry I missed the bit when you were mentioning Hugh F-W and River Cottage earlier.  I am completely obssessed with the whole series and concept (also The Good Life)!  We went on one of Hugh FW's courses and met the man and he cooked for us.  The whole evening was sooo inspiring.  I even got a photo of me and Hugh sitting together on a hay bale! Me and DH are intending on moving down to West Dorset or Devon in the next couple  of years and starting up a smallholding.  Seems to me the perfect way of life - happy dreaming!

Small question, I sowed all my seeds for my annuals and everything is coming up fine, including my Salpiglossis (my favourite Cathy!) but my Impatiens haven't come up at all!!  I sowed three different varieties, but not one seedling has raised its head!  Any ideas why not?  I used seed compost and kept them in the greenhouse etc. like all the other seeds....  

Good to see so many greenies, such a therapeutic hobby!!

Love Fone xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Fone,

What course are you doing? Might need to do my RHS Diploma by correspondance but I don't think I'll learn too well that way. Need someone to keep banging on at me!!

Impatiens are notoriously difficult to germinate (Sorry!) They need very warm temps to get them going. I've only had success if I've put them in the airing cupboard til I've seen sighns of life. They also hate being too wet. Its the one thing I always buy as plugs cos i find they're more trouble that they're worth.

Do you like Salpiglossis cos its such a silly name?! Fave thing at the mo are my little Minnow daffs. I'll have a new fave next week!

My tomatoes went in at the weekend. I find they get leggy if I do them too early (plus the greenhouse isn't built yet so no permenant home for them yet!) Also sowed some Tagetes at the same time to plant in the tommy grow bags and keep off the whitefly.

TTFN


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Have been picking up so much by monitoring this thread. Am posting my tree picture on wednesday for you al to identify for me. I have just started to redesign my back garden and will be keeping my eye out for any suggestios and plants that you all liker.
Ju x


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi Cathy,
The course I am doing is called Organic Gardening and it focuses on mainly all types of fruit, veg and salad. It also covers soil, composting, herbs, pests, diseases, history, and lots of other bits too. It is through The Horticultural Correspondence College, I think they do the RHS stuff too. The course I am on is certified by the Soil Association. But I am only really doing it for my own interest and knowledge. I am not planning a career around it, so wasn't worried about it not being RHS. It is very well organised and they have a website http://www.hccollege.co.uk/OG1.htm is my course details but if you just go to www.hccollege.co.uk you can see everything else they cover!

Thanks for the advice on the impatiens, I'll just go back to our local nursery and get some plug plants and not fret over the seeds!!

Love Fone xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello again 

So pleased the weather's getting nicer so I can get out and about in the garden.   

A couple of simple questions for you experts: 
Daffodils - dead head or not?  I have to say, I've not had the best of success in getting my bulbs to flower, I have tried planting them deeper, but still not much better.  I tend to dead head those that do flower, does it acutally do any good?  Also, do you cut the leaves back or just leave to wilt?

Thanks 

Claire
x


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Claire

  re your question -personally I dead head the flowers and leave the leaves to die back and mine do pretty well
(am keen but not an expert !)
as for weather fab now Im back at work but garden looks lovely with cherry trees/camelias and pieris and tubs of scarlet tulips/blue scilla look lovely
Sicknote -looking forward to seeing your picture as I want to know what the tree is now... 
        sarah x


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Claire,

Definitely dead head the daffodils: if you leave the dead flowers on, the plant will put all its energy into making seeds and you want it to put the energy back into the bulb for next year instead. In the same way, you should leave the leaves alone to die back, never chop them off or even tie them. While they are on the plant they will make food for the plant, which will be stored in the bulb till next year. 

As far as flowering goes, often bulbs won't do it if they are at the wrong depth. The general rule of thumb is to plant them at 3 times the depth of the bulb, the depth being the length of the dry bulb from root area to the "nose" where the shoots appear. So effectively you should dig a hole that is 4 times that depth, then there will be 3 times that depth on top of the bulb. I think I have made that sound more complicated than it is!!!  

I always put a handful of grit in the planting hole to sit the bulb on. This keeps the base plate of the bulb out of the wet, if your soil is poorly drained like mine is!

Jo x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

yes - dead head then leave leaves to die back - has anyone's clematis started flowering - i cut mine back hard in feb but i realise now its spring flowering - have i cut back at wrong time and won't flower this year?
Also what is a good climbing plant for a blank brick north facing wall - no sunlight
thanks caseyX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Greenies.

Fone - I took my RHS course with the HCC, they are good aren't they?  Good luck with your course.

Casey - Jasmine, honeysuckle, clematis...

Claire- Deadhead but leave the stems to die back naturally.

Hi everyone else!

Laine x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I have posted my pics in the gallery under MISCELLANEOUS.. Any ideas??


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Definately Magnolia. Looks like magnolia x soulangeana to me. Your picture is indentical to the picture in one of my gardening books - perhaps it is the same tree! If it is this one it would be ideal for a garden, as it is one of the smaller ones.


Emma, x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Ohh how exciting.. will be skipping off to the garden centre tomorrow to enquire how i go about getting one!!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi greenies

Re daffs - FEED them too!!! People always forget. Feed them now while the leaves are green. Fish blood and bone or growmore sprinkled round the clumps. I swear by fish blood and bone every spring sprinkled all round my beds - lucky have a small garden!

My Clematis cirrhosa 'Freckles' flowered from Nov - Mar - fabby but needs a south facing wall/hedge etc. My Clematis macropetala 'Markhams Pink' is just about to burst - yummy!

North facing walls - climbing hydrangea or (not a climber at all but great trained against a wall with the help of wires)- Garrya elliptica - scrummy! Clematis montana, Golden hop, honeysuckle, boston ivy, virginia creeper, ornamental grape vine (can't expect grapes)

Casey - yep it won't flower this year cos you'll have cut all the buds off! You might bet a few flowers if you missed any bits! Next year prune it straight after flowering. Having said that, spring flowering clematis shouldn't need hard pruning - just tidying if they're outgrowing they're spot. Remember to feed in Jan with Sulphate of potash for lots of flowers in fact you could do that now and you'll at least get lots of flowers next year!

TTFN


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the advice ladies.

I've been out and deadheaded and will have a look in Wilko's tonight for some feed - if not, I'm sure I can manage a visit to the garden centre at the weekend.

Claire
x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Cathy - thanks for the reminder about feeding the daffodils; I never remember. Off to do it in a minute.

I'm delighted to say that the passion is beginning to return to my passion flower. It has little buds now.

Emma, xx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Emma -our passionflower hasnt flowered yet in a few years -any tips anyone
will also now be feeding my daffs
...we have also mulched the borders with manure and leaf mould so looking very clean and tidy
Sicknote -glad you have solved the mystery tree -they are lovely -enjoy !!!

    hoping for some good weather again 

    happym gardening !!

  sarah x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone
decided on ivy on very shady north wall - seemed the safest 
can anyone help with this - my cherry blossom tree had blackened leaves last year and this year- hardly any leaves or blossom - is it dying? can it be treated? its the only tree i've got 
thanks casey


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm going to look you up in my big book of plant nastys Casey! I'll let you know what it says.

I'm now a greenhouse girlie again. Its on my allotment so it will really just be for toms, cucumbers, aubergines etc in the summer, but i just love it! The best thing is being in a greenhouse when its raining!!

Fave plant of the moment - clematis macropetala 'Markhams Pink' Yummy! (You know how often I change my mind!)

TTFN


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

OK Casey, There are two 'black on the leaves' type things which are both caused by aphids. The most common is black sooty mould. This is a mould that lives on the sticky honeydew that the aphids excrete. The good news is that it doesn't kill the tree, but it stops the leaves seeing the light and photosynthesising which could be why its a bit sad this spring.

Heres what I would do - give it a damned good feed - that will give it some energy back for later in the year - fish blood and bone/ growmore and then pile manure or compost around the base (but don't let it touch the stem). If you see any aphids you can either use a really strong jet of water to zap them or you can spray with something suitable. The little darlings are around already so get checking!

Hope that helps.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all - where have all the green fingers got to?

I've bought a green and yellow ivy for the north facing wall and planted it with some morning glory

and i've planted some snapdragons and i've planted out some giant sunflowers for my dd - i've put them inside cardboard toilet roll tubes with pellets around to try and fool the slugs   i don't like using pellets coz of the birds but nothing else seems to work and mu dh flatly refuses to go slug hunting at night

Thanks cathy
i've done as you said re fertilizer and i've jet sprayed the tree - its a very baldy tree now ! i'll let you know if it works
CaseyX


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Saying a little prayer for your tree now, Casey!

Beer traps do work for slugs and at least they die happy. It does help if you have a DH who works at the brewery!!

The main problem with beer traps for me is that my furbaby Charlie follows me round and drinks it all and then you can't get a word of sense out of him!


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi cathy
i had thought about beer traps but this is a beer free house at the moment
my poor dh would think it very unfair that the slugs could get p--ssed and he can't ! 
CaseyX


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Whoopeedoo, just had to tell you I got my first set of coursework back from my Horticultural course and I'm really chuffed, I got an excellent!!!  Now I have to try and keep this up... no pressure!  HOpe to get in the garden alot this weekend.  My carrots, peas, lettuces and tomatoes are all coming up really well.  They suddenly made an appearance this week after rather a slow start!  

Hope you all have a good weekend,
Love Fone xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Well done Fone!      . What was it on?


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

well done fone  

cathy - can you help me? i've got a patch of tulips that have gone a bit strnage - brown soggy leaves, petals not forming properly and droopy stems. some have hardly grown at all
tulips in rest of garden are ok but in same patch as droopy brown ones my hosta hasn't come up - could you look it up in your book of plant nasties please? 
thanks casey


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

It was on soil - not the most exciting section of the course, but necessary to get to grips with.  The next lump of the course is on Organic matter... guess what that will include... compost, ...

Hope you all had a happy sunny weekend!

Love Fone xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Fone - soil was my fave topic (am I a bit sad?) Its amazing whats happening down there isn't it! OM is good fun too - you'll probably have to compare the merits of horse poo over pig poo! And wait til the bit about how your dh can help make the BEST compost!! (If they don't tell you that one let me know and i'll let you into the secret!!!)

Casey - yuck! Well the big book of plant nasties is a bit scary on this one. You might just have the bulbs in a damp patch which they won't like. It could have made the bulbs start to rot. However the hosta should like those conditions so where is it? The other thing it could be is tulip fire, which isn't good. If the bulbs are new it could be that they were affected when you bought them, but whatever, whip them out and bin them quick cos if it is tulip fire it can spread v quickly. Its caused by a nasty little fungus in the soil, so don't grow tulips there for a few years. hope that helps.

New fave plant by the way(!) - a tulip called 'Black Parrott' - yummy!
TTFN
Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi gardeners 
havent posted on here for a while, but nonetheless have been gardening. our veggie patch is all planted up now and things starting to poke thru. no signs of the courgettes tho which i expected by now. i panted them stright in the ground about 3 weeks ago - should i have done them inside and then planted out later? they are cloched...

a quick question - am looking for (i think) a type of verbena which is tall with a single purple flower on top of a long stem but i can only find ones for pots and hanging baskets. i cant find anything else at the garden centres, am sure there is a hardy verbena that comes back every year?
also after a sanguisorba - but not sure if thats a perennial or annual, but cant find it at the garden cntres....

i'm looking for shrubs too, need some height in my flower bed. it doesnt get direct sun till mid afternoon as its up against a high fence but its not exactly shaded as it gets light. not sure if a shrub that says 'sunny position' will be allright. have already got all the shade loving shrubs in the shady part of the garden so want something different. any ideas?

got a little baby chaffinch in the garden at the mo - shouldnt be out of his nest but mum is feeding him regularly. he has survived one night so far - hope the cats/foxes dont munch him  it is sooo lovely to watch it close up -have some great photos....

a doing nightly slug duty and getting LOADS, find it the best way of control. have lots of vine weevils too - is it possible to have just the adults but no grubs. i only ever see the adults and have never had a plant die so presume there arent any grubs? have tried the nematode control but it doesnt stop the adults. if there are no grubs - where are the adults coming from

hope everyones enjoying themselves - i love this time of year with the bluebells....

kj x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hiya ladies,
Sorry to intrude  ....i'm a garden lover but have never posted in here,don't seem to get enough time to post anywhere lately but thought someone in here might be able to answer a question for me..........hope you don't mind?!!

...i planted 2 new purple cordylines (sp?) you know the spikey palm type thingy's   .....well i put them in my front garden last week but they seem to be turning green!!!!!!! .....any idea's why this might be happening?
I already have a couple of them in my back garden & they've always kept their colour so i'm baffled!

Happy gardening girls    
luv
juel xxxx


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Juel,

Welcome to the green fingered bunch! Your cordylines that are changing colour, are they in the sun or shade? Some variegated plants will revert to all one colour if the light conditions are not bright enough. if the good ones in the back are in the sun and the front ones are not then that could be the problem. Otherwise, someone else... HELP

Jo x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Juel - I think Jo's hit the nail on the head - red tinged plants really need full sun to be really red. They'll probably be Ok in more shade but just not as red.

Hiya KJ - doing my ostrich act on the other boards til I need to surface, but just can't ignore the gardening thread!! You want Verbena bonariensis - you should be able to get it in garden centres, but otherwise try the web - what about Claire Austens website or Beth Chatto(don't know the address but google will!)? If you want to be really clever grow it from seed - you get masses and its quite easy - just don't let the compost get 'wet wet' while they're germinating.

Re your shrub question - I would call that 'partial shade'! How about some variegated or pale (yellow) leaved shrubs that would scorch in the sun?(Sambucus racemosa 'Sutherlands Gold' - mmmmm! )You'd probably find that full sun plants would do Ok so long as they get a few hours of sun ech day . the main ones to avoid would be mediterranean plants that would need full full sun and sharp drainage. If you want height you could do what they do at the garden where I work. Get some willow wigwams and grow climbing roses/clematis up them - then you still have the structure to look at in the winter. 

Well - my garden is actuall looking not bad (I'm a very harsh critic!) The alliums have loads of heads on and my nectaroscordum has reappeared from last year. The roses are putting on a spurt and not much greenfly (yet). On the allotment we have potatoes, onions, parsnip, peas, carrots, rhubarb (like mad), strawberries, raspberries, gooseberries and waiting in pots are beans, corgettes, squash, pumpkins and sweetpeas. Phew.

(start again with the courgettes - KJ - do them in pots cos sometimes the mice eat the seeds)

Happy gardening.
Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks cathy twinnie  am off to wisley in a minute to see what i can find... 
have already started some courgettes indoors just in case  mice  god i hope not, have enough trouble with cats and foxes  mind you the cats would catch mice i suppose

no sign of the chaffinch today, hope he got flying ok and is safe and sound  will upload a pic later hopefully

you reminded me about alliums, meant to get some, will have a look at wisely

anyone want any marigolds - have about 200 seedlings  growing all over the shop - they arent half gonna ruin my pink/whit/purple/blue colour scheme in my flower bed!!!

kj x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Aww Thanks Jo & Cathy.....you've hit the nail on the head me thinks   as yep my front garden is mainly in the shade & the back one is a south facer so very sunny!!!!....makes sense now!!  ......hopefully they will be ok though,just the wrong colour    

You all sound so green fingered with flowers,plants AND Veggies......i'd love to grow my own but just woundn't have the time to keep up an allotment. My uncle as a huge plot & grows so much lovely fruit&veg & he leaves me suprise parcels quite often which is briliant .....bless him,the taste is soooo much better than supermarket stuff!

I'll keep popping in here as i luuuurve my garden,it's mainly containers now as we re-landscaped it last year & got rid of my flower beds as i was really struggling to keep on top of them,we have mainly low maintainence/ervergreen raised beds now so i add colour with bedding plants in pots......i have lots of them so they will keep me busy during the summer!!   .....

.....my garden is my Heaven to escape to!

Hope you all enjoy yours as much as i do!
luv
juels xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

KJ - you jammy little twinnie you!   - fancy living near Wisley! Hope you found the verbena.

Alliums - look for 'Purple sensation' or christophii or if you fancy huge what about schubertii??!! (or nectaroscordum - yummmy!)

Hope birdie is OK. We have loads of little chirpers here as we have a huge hedge where they all live, but we also have a sparrowhawk booo hiss!  

Juel - glad we solved the mystery. I've said it before and I'll say it again - gardening should be on prescription!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i did get my verbena cathy - tho the pic on the tag looks like its pink  doesnt really matter but i thought it was more purple...
also bought 3 packets of cornflower seeds and found one was empty when i got home  never mind, means i'll have to have another little visit there - only 5 miles from me 
sure the baby birdie has been munched as found some little grey fluffy feathers on the grass last night  theres a pic of him in the gallery RIP little fluffer 
btw does anyone grow peas - a doing them for the first time, all the boks say put twigs for them to climb on - not sure what sort of twigs and how to put them, didnt think they get very tall? is there a better way of keeping them off the ground?
anyone got an excess of rhubarb? have an excellant cake to make if anyone wants the recipe? sounds very odd but is LUURVELY!!

kj x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep i'll have the recipe please. Just made 15lb of rhubarb and ginger jam! I sell it at dh's work and it pays for the next trailer load of manure!!   

Peas - the easiest thing to do is get some of that pea and bean netting and put a little frame along the row to hang it off. I find that you never put the peas sticks in the right place so have given up with them. Tip of the day - put your grass clippings around the peas - acts as a mulch to save water and something clever goes on with the nitrogen released from the rotting grass to give big peas!  

Poor tweet - I found a pile of feathers and a leg (yuck) yesterday - bye bye blackbird!

the verbena will be purple but they also glow a wierd shocking pink - sounds gross but its great!   Check out the square stems too - its the way they can grow so tall with such thin stems!

Have spent the morning photographing the bluebells in the wood at the garden where I work - yummy!

TTFN


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello gardeners!

Haven't posted here for ages. Just wondering if anyone also has dogs and has any top tips for protecting plants from dog urine. I have 2 dogs who just love to wee all over my plants, and it is killing them (plants not dogs). I try to throw buckets of water over the plants as soon as the dogs have done their business, but some are still dying (including my lovely new verbena and viburnum). Roses and geraniums seem immune though.

Emma


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi greenies

emma - i've heard that putting tomato ketchup in the dog's food neutralises the acid - are your dogs *****es? 

well i've dug up and binned my tulip bulbs and dug the earth out as the surrpunding plants leaves are going yellow- the nice man 'Mike' at the garden centre gave me some disinfectant to dilute and use on the soil. 

I'm just waiting for a nice day with no wind or rain to get out there and get stuck in - i'm saving some nice light jobs for my 2ww in 2 weeks time. 

bye for now CaseyXX


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Casey,

Both dogs are males, and are competitive in their weeing! If one wees on a plant the other has to overmark it, so the poor selected plant has no chance! The garden is too small to partition off an area for them.


Emma


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

d'ya think its too early to plant out runner beans? they are growing thru the shelves in my little greenhouse and starting to cling on to them but i'm worried about it being too cold outside at night? ditto courgettes?

off to get my pea netting later 

has anyone ever used a garden designer? i'm completely stumped and after 8 years think i need some help. i only want help with a design as we can do the work ourselves - i just need some outside 'vision'

kj x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd hold off for a few days with the runnerbeans and courgettes. Don't know where in the country you are but there is a chance of frost over the next few nights here in Herts, and that would see them off. Are you hardening them off by putting them outside for a few hours in the daytime? Could be worth doing that for a week or so before planting them out.

Emma, x
p.s. I'm so jealous - my runnerbeans and courgettes have only just germinated!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi greenies,

My friend is a garden designer (shame - wrong part of the country for you) She often just does plans for people and then the peeps do the work. Sometimes she does the whole garden and sometimes just a bothersome bed!


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Went away for the weekend and missed out on a whole lot of gardeing time.  I have loads of seedlings to plant out but when I do have a spare moment it rains    Hopefully will find a little time this week.  No chance of frost in this neck of the woods being down on the South Coast.  

Having a bit of a battle with the slugs too! I find nighttime slug hunts the best way too, but am finding it hard to get down to collect them with nowadays - hoping to persaude DH to take over the role, but he is not quite so keen!

Cathy - I also like Black Parrot tulips and have two large tubs of them  by our front door.  I think I know what you are talking about re: DH and helping out with the compost - he is already a regular contributor!!!!  Saves having to take muddy wellies off and on again!

Our peas have really started to take off as have our first crop of lettuces - hopefully only another four weeks and we will start being able to enjoy them!!  Thanks for the tip about grass cuttings round the peas, will do that this week! 

Well, love to all,
From Fone xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi you fellow gardeners

I planted wallflower seeds last year, and they have flowered last monthe still flowering now and they are really nice with a
lovely smell.

What do I do once they have flowered, do I cut them?

And will they come back next year?

Ali


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Meant to say that we cannot plant anything here yet in Ayrshire, had quite a hard frost here last night.

Kim my sweet peas are like your runner beans they are just crying out to come out of the green house.

Ali


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Fone - you got it!!! Don't you try it though - apart from falling in the bin, its just not the same apparently!

Hi Ali - your wallflowers might flower again next year but strictly speaking they are a biennial so they flower once, set seed and die. Better to start again this year.

Sooo cold here today in Northamptonshire - wanted to go up to the allotment but might chicken out!

TTFN


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Cathy  really stupid question, they were packet seeds, can I collect the seed from the flowers and plant them like you can with pansies??

Frost again this morning don't know when i well get my containers planted

ALI


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Ali - yes you can, but if they were named on the packet (eg Wallflower 'Tom Thumb') they may not be quite the same next time, but its worth a try - and wallflowers are a bit like pansies - they pop up all over the place without much trouble!

Well I did make it to the plot yesterday. Wrestled with a bit of couch grass, planted some red onions and came home knackered!

TTFN


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

hey there xxx

sorry to butt in but I have a problem with one of my trees...

its a coconut tree and I dont get any coconuts its about 20/30 ft tall and well takes a lot of watering but gives nothing back.... can anyone tell me why my coconut tree has no nuts??

thanking you all...


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Now you are showing off...  

Jo x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

no seriously why does this huge erection of a tree bear no fruit!!


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

Gawd, you got me there!!!  CathyA is the resident expert, hope she can help!

Jo x


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

its got a big pod on it?? if that helps? 

my date palm never produces dates either


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Tinks - as I don't have day to day contact with many coconut trees (!) this may require a bit of research, but i'll be back.

Heres my initial feeling (lets see if I'm right) Could it be that there are boy coconuts and there are girl coconuts and you have a boy? That pod could be its 'manhood' and its desperately looking for a lady friend!  

Leave it with me - I like a challenge!

Cathy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG coconut trees can be sexed !!! does that go for the date trees too??

how very bizarre I would say if that pod is its manhood then the lady is a very lucky one!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Still trying to find out! Sorry to say, but all I've found out so far is that Coconuts swing both ways! But that pod might still be the boy bit and what we need now is a flower!. Everything I've looked at says they're dead easy to grow! Perhaps you're pampering it too much. Treat it mean, keep it lean?

Cathy


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh I am so stupid and upset! I've just sprayed my roses and honeysuckle witth weedkiller (I thought it was the greenfly spray - grabbed wrong bottle). It is a non-selective systemic herbicide containing glyphosate. I immediately hosed it off all the plants. Do you think they'll all still die? Is there anything else I can do? 
I can't believe how stupid I've been!

Emma


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

If you hosed it off that fast I don't think you'll have done much damage. It takes time to get into the system of the plant so hopefull you've removed most of it. You might get a bit of scorch on the leaves so try giving them a feed to pamper them. Remember that domestic weedkiller is sooooo weak compared with industrial stuff that the amount you'd need to kill a big plant would be quite a lot (you know how hard it is to kill a dandelion with that stuff!).

Hope they're OK. Time to go organic!!!

Cathy


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Cathy,

Hope you're right. A very nice man from the RHS said something similar (he said rinsing it off within 6 hours should do the trick), so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best. The plants in question were pretty big - 3 honeysuckles that run all the way down one side of my fence and 2 climbing roses that run all the way down the other fence. 

I have thrown away the weedkiller so that mistake can't be repeated!

Hope everyone's gardens are well. Has anyone ever grown aubergines outside? I have a couple of plants and am wondering whether to try them in growbags. I put some in the ground at my allotment last year but frost in early Sept killed them off.

Emma


----------



## mrs cloudy (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello 

Im going to the Scottish garden show thingie on Saturday and i am quite excited .  Did anyone get to chelsea?  Was it wooo?

Cloudy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry, i've not posted for ages on here  

I need some advice from you all please.  I have had a rat problem in the garden (stream at bottom of it attracts them) and to rid ourselves of the problem we have had to use Rat Poison.  Problem is, when we found their tunnels, we dug into one and emptied some poison into the hole.  Then covered it over.  This was about 2 months or so ago.

The thing is, I now want to grow some veggies on that patch (have run out of space in the raised beds) but am not sure if the poison will be taken up by the plants ?

Can anyone help me ?

Thanks in advance for any replies !

Jennifer xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Jennifer,

Don't have the answer.... sorry. Looked in the big book of plant nasties and it just tells you that there are a range of 'rodenticides' available for use and to contact the environmental health at the council for more advice. Maybe you could ask them how long the chemicals stay active and whether they leach into the soil.

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

did i tell you about my little trip last week?

Went to see friends in Kent and visited loads of gardens as well!

Beth Chattos in Essex - famous for her gravel garden, Great Dixter, home of Christopher Lloyd (fantastic) and then back via Hyde Hall, the RHS garden. Had a fabby time and took LOADS of snaps. But.... very depressed when I got home! My garden suddenly looked like a wasteland!

Never mind... off to Hidcote Manor tomorrow night for a photographic evening, photographing the gardens! I'm a glutton for punishment!

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for looking Cathy - I hope you had a great time at Hidcote. 

Love your avatar !  Where was that taken ?


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls - haven't had much time for gardening lately but my garden looks lovely with all my roses and clematis, lupins, foxgloves and peonies coming out - i justwanted to ask how do you get sweet peas to produce loads of flowers - heard something about nipping the bud - is that the top shoot and how do you 'nip' 
thnaks caseyx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Jennifer - it was taken at Coton Manor, in Northamptonshire where i work one day a week. Fabby garden!!

Casey - you can take out the leading growing tip. How do you nip? - Pinch the tip between finger and thumb and it should come off! By taking out the leader the side shoots will start to grow and you'll get more flowers. You really need to do this when the plants are weenie but it won't hurt to do it now!

Hidcote was great - took loads of pics. Went to Barnsdale yesterday (Birthday treat) and took loads more! 

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooooooo its quiet in here !!

I expect its because everybody has been out in the garden watering constantly !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just sitting here eating home made strawberries. Mmmmmmmm! And raspberries just ripening too. Mmmmmmmm!! Oh the Good Life!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have some courgettes nearly ready !  I didn't do strawberries this year because we had a serious wasp problem last year because of them 
I potted up a load of chilli plants today, in the greenhouse !!!!!!!  PHEWWWWWWWWWW it was hot in there 
I can't wait to taste the first corn on the cob either - thats my favourite in the garden i think.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there....total garden novice here i'm afraid.

Got a quick question though.....does perennial mean it comes back every year 

I haven't got a clue 

Thanks


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Lizzy,

Yes! It is a plant that lives for more than 2 years. They generally die down in winter (although some don't) and come back to life in the spring.

Emma


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I havested my first courgette yesterday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love it when the veg begins to be harvested bit by bit.  Its more exciting than when you HAVE to go out everyday to collect hundreds of beans !!!!!!!!  The first few are always the best !!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just off to fill my boots with strawberries, raspberries, courgettes and french beans hopefully!!

No rest for the wicked!

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

oooh lovely cathy - i was late with my french beans  so a bit longer to wait, had the first of my new potatoes though - scrummy !!!!!!!1


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Is this just the Jen and Cathy show! Where is everyone. Mind you looking at the state of the lawn I shouldn't be here either!!  

Cathy


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya 


I was wondering if you could give me some advise please ...... my hanging baskets are covered this yeart with greenfly , any idea what i can use to get rid of them, have used 'proper' green fly spray & diluted washing up liquid previously but this has ruined the flowers ..........

Any ideas ??

Thanks 

Love gailXXXXXXXXX


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Gail,

there are a few things you can do:

Best of all - but a bit yuccy - run your fingers gently over all the affected stems/leaves and squash the bu**ers! The best method there is! Did you know that 1 greenfly in spring can be responsible for over 10 million by autumn Scary!! So get going!

Try using a water jet or hose with a strong jet and literally knock them off. Although they have wings they can't fly so they can't come back!

If you use a chemical do it in the evening and out of strong sun. Don't go mad with it. A little and often is best especially if they are caked on.

Greenfly attack stressed plants so you're more likely to get them if your baskets are allowed to dry out or aren't fed. Water twice a day and feed once a week. Don't over feed though by putting double doses in. That makes sappy green growth that the greenfly love so you're your own worst enemy!

Does that help?

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thought all you gardners out there might enjoy this.

*God:* St Francis, you know all about gardens and nature. What in the world is going on down there in the land they call England? What happened to all the dandelions, violets, thistles and stuff I started aeons ago? I had a perfect no maintenance garden plan. Those plants grow in any types of soil, withstand drought and multiply with abandon. The nectar form the long lasting blossom attracts butterflies, honey bees and flocks of songbirds. I expected to see a vast garden of colours by now, but all I see are these green rectangles

*St Francis:* Itâ€™s the tribes that settled there Lord. The Suburbanites. They started calling your flowers â€˜weedsâ€™ and went to great lengths to get rid of them and replace them with grass.

*God:* Grass? But its so boring. Its not colourful. It doesnâ€™t attract butterflies, birds and bees, only grubs and worms. Its temperamental with temperatures. Do these suburbanites really want all that grass growing there?

*St Francis:* apparently so Lord. They go to great pains to grow it and keep it green. They begin each spring by fertilising the grass and poisoning any other plants that crops up in the lawn

*God: * The spring rains and warm weather probably make the grass grow really fast. The must make the suburbanites happy.

*St Francis:* Apparently not Lord, as soon as it grows a little, they cut it, sometimes twice a week

*God:* They cut it? Do they then bale it like hay?
*
St Francis: * Not exactly Lord, most of them rake it up and put it in bags

*God: * They bag it? Why? Is it a cash crop? Do they sell it?

*St Francis:* No Sir, just the opposite. They pay to throw it away
*
God:* now let me get this straight. They fertilise the the grass so it will grow, And when it does grow, they cut it off and pay to throw it away?

*St Francis:* yes Sir

*God:* these suburbanites must be relieved in summer when we cut back on the rain and turn up the heat. That surely slows the growth and saves them a lot of work
*
St Francis:* You arenâ€™t going to believe this Lord, when the grass stops growing so fast, they drag out hoses and pay more money to water it so they can continue to mow it and pay to get rid of it

*God: * What nonsense. At least they kept some of the trees. That was a sheer stroke of genius if I do say so myself. The trees grow leaves in the Spring to provide beauty and shade in the summer. In the Autumn they fall to the ground and form a natural blanket to keep moisture in the soil and protect the trees and bushes. Plus, as they rot, the leaves form compost to enhance the soil. Itâ€™s a natural circle of life

*St Francis:* you had better sit down Lord. The suburbanites have drawn a new circle. As soon as the leaves fall, they rake them into great piles and pay to have them hauled away

*God:* But what do they do to protect the shrub and tree roots in the winter and to keep the soil moist and loose?
*
St Francis:* They cut down trees and grind them up in to mulch
*
God:* Enough! I donâ€™t want to think about this anymore. St Catherine, you are in charge of the arts. What film have you scheduled for us tonight?

*St.Catherine:* â€˜Dumb and Dumberâ€™ Lord. Itâ€™s a really stupid film aboutâ€¦..
*
God:* Never mind. I think Iâ€™ve just heard the whole story from St Francisâ€¦.

*ANON*

it does kinda make you think eh?

kj x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I would rub off as many as I could with my fingers (gross but works !) Then make up a soft soap solution (washing up liquid and water) and spray this on to them.  To deter them, apparently garlic water sprayed on will keep them away.

If I am honest though, I do use a spray if it gets really bad.  Only spray early or late when the bees are not around though.


I picked lots of veg today, chard, courgettes, french beans and carrotts and have made yummy  minestrone soup !   Delicious - I bet you've got more than me though Cathy 

KJ


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Thanks for your advise will give it a go , maybe bring some gloves home from the surgery to put on 1st before squashing !!  

Take care
Love gailXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah !  i could do with some thin rubber gloves, i normally rub them off with the hosepipe in hand so i can wash at the same time !  Forgot to mention about blasting them off with the  hose.  

Cathy - Do you know, I had no idea that Greenfly couldn't fly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

You'll think i'm very sad but I've got loads of fascinating facts about greenfly!!

did you know that the babies are born with the next generation inside them and that it takes 7 days from birth for them to give birth themselves at temps of about 21oC - faster if its hotter!!    

Enough - tell me to stop.

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Meant to say - love the ditty KJ - will save it and run it off for the lawncare section of my evening classes!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i showed it to my evening class teacher and she photocopied it to hand out to her classes!!

more advice needed garden doctor aka cathyA - my scabious has gone all yakky - powdery mouldy dry looking stuff all over its stems, creeping up. no more flowers coming despite dutiful deadheading (label said it would flower all summer) is it going to die? anything i can do (organically)  to stop this powder stuff? i bought one for my neighbour and hers had done the same...
have a similar looking thing on my verbena boreanrious (?sp?) bottom leaves are dying off..... (its nowhere near the scabious..)

kj


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

KJ 

I loved that story.  I feel quite good now for not having a perfect lawn and letting the weeds grow!!  

I don't know if anyone has seen the ladybird feeders, I bought a couple in the spring and put them in my back garden and I'm not sure if it's coincidence, but I've hardly seen many greenfly this year.  I do have loads of black fly in the front garden though.

Claire
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I did know that the greenies are born with babies inside them - weird.  they would be better off suffering with IF than us lot 

I have a weedy patch at the end of my garden.  I cleared the space, then threw lots of wild flower seed down and now we have nettles, other weeds and a few wild flowers.  It is absolutely buzzing with life !


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i wondered about getting a ldybird feeder - think i might now 

do you guys companion plant? i have marigolds all round my veggie patch and they are COVERED with blackfly but the plants are all totally backfly-free 

kj x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,32802.0.html


----------

